# Last years outside round bale,usable?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have one round bale left from last year, mostly grass,been outside the whole time,pretty dry summer though, can I still feed it to the cows?
Now I know they say with all hay ,if it's not moldy, but I usually see some mold on all outside bales.
It looks pretty weathered but so do this years first cutting.
Or maybe peel off a good part first?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

We almost always have left over bales to feed. It's not as high in quality as fresh and there may be more waste as cattle will dig through the outer layer to eat on the fresher hay towards the middle of the bale. A lot depends on how much rain and how wet the ground under the bale is. Usually at least 75% of the bale is decent hay. I would feed up any left over hay before starting on this years hay, because the cattle are more reluctant to eat last years if they have tasted this years fresher hay. It might help if you peel off some of the outer layer.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, just peel the outside off, and give it to your cattle. Easiest way to peel them is to tip them up on end and find how deep the nasty stuff is, and take it off all the way around. > Thanks Marc


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't waste it give it to the cows they will pick through itand eat what is still good a lot depends on how hungry they are


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yep, the cows will figger out which part is food, and which part is bedding.


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

When it comes to round bales, we'll feed even if they've been sitting out for awhile. While I don't have cattle, the horses are smart enough to pick around anything that's non-digestable.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

The local farmers give me their old, weathered bales for free . . . I use them for bedding and feed for the pigs!


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

The nice thing about round bales, is that by design, they shed most of the water. So, even after they set out and get wet, snow, ice, etc. only the outside layer will be affected and even then it isn't bad. There is also sometimes rot on the bottom, but nothing to worry about. Feed it. Goats, cattle, horses, etc will still find plenty good stuff to eat in that bale.

Most round bales of hay are kept outside. Unlike small square bales, it doesn't hurt them.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys,that's great to know!
I was afraid cause I always hear not to feel moldy hay and I figure there's gotta be some in there but like I said I usually see a bit in newer bales too.
Thanks so much. Chris


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

Does it hurt to feed moldy hay? I "inherited" some hay last year that was moldy and had no problems. Cows picked through it and knew what to eat and what not to.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

You can feed moldy hay to a lot of animals. Horses are the most susceptible to mold. It can kill a horse. Cattle do fine. They will pick through it and even if they get a little mold, they'll be fine. Goats, in my opinion are the same with the cattle, but many goat people swear mold will kill the goats. Mine eat the same hay as the cows, always have and always will.

Yes, feed your moldy hay to cows. They'll pick through.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If the cattle have other forage available, you might get away with feeding a moldy bale, but it can cause them to abort. You need to be careful.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

G. Seddon said:


> If the cattle have other forage available, you might get away with feeding a moldy bale, but it can cause them to abort. You need to be careful.


Not all molds are equal.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

ksfarmer, you are right, but how many people are able to determine the difference? I can't, but I don't want to see gray clouds of mold rising off a bale when cows are eating it. I prefer safe to sorry, but that's just me.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

G.Seddon, I agree with you on that. Usually mold that is from the hay sitting outdoors is not dangerous. That is much more likely to occur in hay that was baled when too green or wet. Then, I would be cautious with bred cows or heiffers due to the danger of causing abortions.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. None are pregnant right now ,so it's fine.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

If given enough options, my horses always ate around mold in round bales. Granted, I gave them the round bales with the least mold and never made them finish it off.
Cows can eat moldy hay with no ill effects for the most part, as was stated, I'd be more careful with bred cows.
I'd give them the whole bale, they will eat what they want and leave the rest. Great mulch!
Moldy hay can cause life-threatening illnesses in goats and abortions. Not a "goat person" opinion, a proven fact in the medical world. But again, if given enough clean hay options they will *usually* eat around the mold.
Cattle are about the least susceptable to your average mold.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

The type of mold is determined by the color.....white mold is harmless they say. about all I've ever seen on hay is white. Just as long as it isn't black or red or green i wouldn't worry about it. its about the same as the white mold growing on a slab of cheese.


----------

